# Paratilapia polleni pair with young "hold off" an onlooker



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A pair of Paratilapia polleni protecting their fry from a Ptychochromis oligacanthus female. Interesting thing is she has eggs of her own on the other side of the driftwood and is displaying her breeding dress. She is just protecting her assets from the potential threat of the 'polleni'. And if you look carefully through the opening at the bottom of the driftwood , you can just see the male's anal fin as he is guarding their eggs.


----------

